# What Tripod do you use?



## purpleorbes (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello,
What Tripod do you use and how does it stack up to others you've had or tried?
I'm looking for a decent but cheap tripod. I understand you get what you pay for but don't want to go broke over a tripod (especially since i still need glass).

I am considering this Amazon.com : Dolica AX620B100 62-Inch Proline Tripod and Ball Head : Camera & Photo
but if anyone knows of a cheaper priced tripod that works great let me know.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Feb 8, 2017)

purpleorbes said:


> I am considering this Amazon.com : Dolica AX620B100 62-Inch Proline Tripod and Ball Head : Camera & Photo
> but if anyone knows of a cheaper priced tripod that works great let me know.



"Combo" tripods like that never work out, the ball is never tight enough or is sometimes not actually a true ball head at all. You're better off getting a separate tripod and ball. That said, I grabbed this Manfrotto for general use and have been very happy with it for the price.


----------



## FotosbyMike (Feb 8, 2017)

Agree with above, also cheaper tripods have very small legs and as they get tall the worst they get so having the tallest is not always the best.

It depends on what you really want the tripod for, video, stills, low angle...etc.
What camera/lens combo are you wanting the mount on the tripod... AKA weight.
Budget? Cheap is to vague - I wouldn't buy a tripod for less what $100 

I cant remember the exact model but I like Manfrotto:
Legs
One of the below:
Ball Head
3 - Way Head


----------



## photo1x1.com (Feb 8, 2017)

I have several tripods from Manfrotto  and I´m pretty happy with them. The thing with tripods is: the bigger and heavier the better, but you also want something portable, so it will always be a compromise.
Most of the time I use my smallest tripod for travelling and the biggest for everything else.
The head depends on what you´d mainly shoot. A ballhead is a nice all around head, but if you are shooting something specific there may be better options.
In regard to the legs, you have to decide whether you want legs with rotating fixation, or with clamps. I prefer the clamps, however they are somtimes pretty loud, so the rotating ones have their advantage.
You should also think about whether or not you want a middle column that can be mounted horizontal which is very convenient in many situations when you shoot upside down, but it costs some money and usually adds some weight.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 8, 2017)

Manfrotto 190CXPRO3 (Carbon Fiber) with Manfrotto 054-Q2 head
Manfrotto 190XB (Aluminum) with Manfrotto 410 geared head


----------



## Designer (Feb 8, 2017)

purpleorbes said:


> I'm looking for a decent but cheap tripod.


My mid-range tripod is a Velbon.  Sturdy but not expensive.  I also have a set of heavy legs that are very sturdy and strong.  I also have one lightweight inexpensive tripod that is small enough to fit into my gadget bag.  

Don't overthink this.  Just get a mid-range tripod that fits your budget, and don't look back.  It's not an "end of the world" kind of decision.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 8, 2017)

For studio work I have a Manfrotto 3258 (aluminum).  For general carrying around I use a Manfrotto 055B (aluminum).  When I use big glass the tripod I use is a Gitzo GT4542LS (carbon). It is as light as the other two but far stronger.  

Don't equate weight with stability.  It comes down to materials and build quality.  The sturdiest tripods are actually tight grained Ash wood tripods.  They are heavy and a bit unwieldy but great when you need vibration dampening.  Carbon fiber and boron fiber run a close second and are generally expensive followed by Aluminum.    You choice needs to be a compromise of materials and use.  A good tripod needs to be able to support at least twice the weight of you heaviest gear combination, 3 time is better.  

As mentioned, buying legs and head separate will usually get you a better setup.  Most heads included with tripods are proprietary in the mounting plate they use which can be limiting.  If you are really serious about photography you can get a good general use setup for around $300.00.  Taken care of it will last you a lifetime.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2017)

purpleorbes said:


> Hello,
> What Tripod do you use and how does it stack up to others you've had or tried?
> I'm looking for a decent but cheap tripod. I understand you get what you pay for but don't want to go broke over a tripod (especially since i still need glass).
> 
> ...


I've seen those Dolicas in local stores, and they actually seem not too bad for the money.  I wouldn't trust them to heavy loads or in extreme conditions, but they seem okay; Velbon sort of quality.  The one thing you want to make sure of before you buy is the availability of additional QR plates, because no photographer has ever lost his only QR plate and rendered his tripod useless...


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 8, 2017)

I've been using this one a couple of months now Vanguard Aluminum Tripod With 5 Section Legs And Ball Head - VEO 235AB - RitzCamera.com Very compact when collapsed, despite how it looks, it's extremely stable, and biggest thing is it's light.


----------



## bobandcar (Feb 8, 2017)

Dolica AX600B250 60-Inch Aluminum Alloy Proline Traveler Edition Tripod with High Performance Ball Head (Black) Amazon.com : Dolica AX600B250 60-Inch Aluminum Alloy Proline Traveler Edition Tripod with High Performance Ball Head (Black) : Camera & Photo


I use the tall one. I'm 6'4" and I don't extend the center column at all. 
I've had my 80d with 100-400 on it. 
Defiantly some wiggle but I've never felt uneasy about putting my camera in it 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## bobandcar (Feb 8, 2017)

It loaded the wrong one






Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Destin (Feb 8, 2017)

I have this, and absolutely love it for the price. I have ZERO complaints.

Click here to see it at BH 

Well.. except that black rapid doesn't make a dongle for the QR plate, but that isn't vanguard's fault. 

In the past few years numerous publications and online people have named this as the best available tripod under $250, and after using mine for almost a year, I would have to agree.


----------



## KmH (Feb 8, 2017)

These days I only have 3 tripods.
A Smith Victor carbon fiber, 4 leg sections, with an Oben ball head on the legs.
An old aluminum Velbon VGB-3with 3 leg sections and a 3-way pan/tilt head I dusted off and refurbished to be my take on the train for video tripod.
And an el cheapo 3 leg sectionWalmart tripod/3- way head combo I sometimes use to hold a speedlight.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2017)

I demo'd my Manfrotto 3051 legs today to a bird photographer...he was *agog* at the speed of the trigger-lock system, and how the tripod can go from ground level to maximum height in under 3 seconds, or how one, or two legs can be adjusted to get to level in under 2 seconds. This tripod is old; newer versions of it might have a differernt model number. This is an *"automatic" tripod*, and is very unusual, and perfect for portraiture use where camera height changes are common, and highly desirable. Karl Taylor on YouTube demo's this type of tripod in one of his videos. I have never seen another tripod that offers this speed and ease of height adjustment, leveling, or leg-locking.

My other tripod is a Flashpont carbon fiber with a Gitzo magnesium ballhead on it. No longer made...think good but not expensive, MIC, CF tripod. I saw by the receipt I bought it on close-out from Adorama on October 15, 2012, for $99.

View camera tripod is an old Bogen 3040. I use camera clamps probably more than tripods.


----------



## dunfly (Feb 8, 2017)

I have this one, which I believe is the one mentioned in the first response.  I bought it about 9 months ago from as an out of box discount from B&H.  I'm very happy with it.  Reasonably portable and not to heavy.  I see B&H has another out of box on their website at about a 25% discount.
Used Manfrotto Compact Advanced Aluminum Tripod MKCOMPACTADV-BK


----------



## unpopular (Feb 8, 2017)

Bogen 3011/3029.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 8, 2017)

You'll sometimes hear (correctly) to buy a tripod for the long run. I have several and it would be easy to argue that if I bought the "right" tripod that I wouldn't need that many.

When I bought my main tripod (over 25 years ago), I wasn't totally clear on that point, but not too far off. I bought a Bogen 3021, which is heavy and bulky. To this day, it has outlasted multiple camera bodies, every flash unit that I've owned and all lenses that I use. (I got a separate 3047 head.) The quick release plate is proprietary but not totally unique. When I'm looking for super-steady and don't mind the weight, this is the one I go to.

My second tripod is one that I use a whole lot more than I ever expected because of how easy it is to articulate in all kinds of directions, including a geared extension within the center column. It's a Velbon 443. It has an included combo head and actually holds pretty well in most conditions. But it has a proprietary QR plate that doesn't match anything else out there. I actually use this one more often than the Bogen, so this is really my main tripod.

Another one is cheap by any measure, but super lightweight and great for casual work. It's by Sunpak with (again) a proprietary head. But it's carbon and weighs almost nothing and I don't mind that on longer hikes. I think the model number is 423. The QR plate doesn't match anything else.

I have a Vanguard Alta carbon something-or-other which I like a lot *except* for the mounting plate. It's yet another combo head and proprietary plate, but this one requires a tool to mount (or remove) the plate. I really like the features and quality of this one, but because of the plate this is my least favorite tripod.

My point is that I've not had any bad experience with combo heads (just stay within the limits) and not too many bad experiences with proprietary plates. Yeah, a minor inconvenience at times, and really just that it delays me in some circumstances. Although I generally don't leave QR plates mounted on my bodies much longer than actually using them.

I know that I "should" have a head that uses something like an Arca Swiss plate but I keep having good luck with what I have.


----------



## Destin (Feb 8, 2017)

dasmith232 said:


> You'll sometimes hear (correctly) to buy a tripod for the long run. I have several and it would be easy to argue that if I bought the "right" tripod that I wouldn't need that many.
> 
> When I bought my main tripod (over 25 years ago), I wasn't totally clear on that point, but not too far off. I bought a Bogen 3021, which is heavy and bulky. To this day, it has outlasted multiple camera bodies, every flash unit that I've owned and all lenses that I use. (I got a separate 3047 head.) The quick release plate is proprietary but not totally unique. When I'm looking for super-steady and don't mind the weight, this is the one I go to.
> 
> ...



Are you sure the vanguard head is a combo head? 

I thought that the head on my vanguard was a combo head, until I (stupidly) remembered that I never checked for set screws on the bottom of the head. Discovered 6 months into owning it that the head is actually removable.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 8, 2017)

"Decent but cheap" is a bit of an oxymoron in tripods.  To my way of thinking... you shouldn't have to handle a tripod with "white gloves".  The tripod should be able to take a bit of a beating without worrying too much about it.  And therein lies the problem with "decent but cheap".

There are many "cheap" tripods, but I've noticed that they come up lacking in the sturdiness department.  

I have a friend who bought a Slik tripod... I think it was all of $70-80.  It fell over (an accident) and broke.  So he bought another one. During some photography, his young nephew was running, kicked a leg, it fell over and broke again.  So he bought ANOTHER one... and well... if you add up all the re-purchases you can see where this is going.  Because... had he bought ONE GOOD TRIPOD he could have kicked it or knocked it over several times by now and it would still be fine.

So there are companies like Gitzo and Really Right Stuff and if you've got the funds, they sure are nice.  But Gitzo is the high-end brand of Manfrotto.  Manfrotto makes a lot of tripod models (they're probably the most well-known name.)

Just to set expectations... if you're spending north of $250 ... you're probably getting a decent entry level tripod.  If you're spending less... you'll probably end up replacing the tripod (possibly more than once.)

Higher end tripods typically are sold as just the tripod leg and shoulder assembly... but no head.  You separately purchase whatever type of head you prefer (for most still photography that will usually be a ball-head design.)

Manfrotto makes quite a few model series... but of all of these, the two most popular are the "190" series and the "055" series.  The 190 is a smaller slimmer aluminum series (you can get them in 3-section or 4-section leg versions, you can get them in twist-lock legs or lever lock legs.  You used to be able to get them in either aluminum or carbon fiber but I don't see them offered in Carbon Fiber anymore (unless I'm missing something).  Anyway that's why they refer to it as a "series".).  The 055 series are a bit larger and a bit sturdier (they handle more weight but they're heavier).  The 190 isn't the lowest end and the 055 isn't the highest end... but these two are the most popular.  

The base price on a 190 series tripod is around $150 -- but that price doesn't include a head, and you need a head.  The head could run another $100.

There are some smaller and lighter "travel" series tripods that are less money.  They wont be as solid.  As the price tag gets cheaper they certainly wont be as durable.

I mentioning all of this to help you set a baseline expectation of what you should get for your money.  You can easily spend $1000 on a quality tripod (actually you can easily spend $1500).  If you do spend that kind of money, you're going to get a "solid" piece of gear that will last a lifetime.

You can spend less than $250... but just keep in mind that you may be sacrificing some durability (don't abuse it) and it may not be solid (you may need to use a delay timer or remote trigger to take the shots if you are doing long exposures that can't tolerate vibration and you may need to weight the tripod and protect it from wind, etc.)  Basically... you get what you pay for.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 9, 2017)

I have 2.
a Manfrotto 055Pro with a ball head
an old Manfrotto 190 with a 3way pan..
oh crap..I have a 3rd one.
an old Gitzo 1541T


----------



## purpleorbes (Feb 9, 2017)

What is the main difference between the 3 way pan head and ball head? I know the physical difference but since I've never had a tripod, I don't know how one performs over the other. It's seems to me that everyone tends to like the Ball Heads and they are definitely more expensive but does expensive equate to better in this instance or are there pan heads that are just as good as ball heads?
There is a really right stuff tripod on ebay used and it's up to $1200 and something and while im sure its a good tripod I could not justify spending that amount (unless I happen to stumble across a LARGE amount of money) but I also wonder how that stacks up to lets say a $300 tripod. Are you mainly paying for a "brand name"?
Also, Are carbon fiber tripods more sturdy than the magnesium tripods or are they just lighter?
Thanks for all the reply's everyone. It has given me a lot to look up and consider. You all seem to have crazy nice tripods.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 9, 2017)

purpleorbes said:


> What is the main difference between the 3 way pan head and ball head? I know the physical difference but since I've never had a tripod, I don't know how one performs over the other. It's seems to me that everyone tends to like the Ball Heads and they are definitely more expensive but does expensive equate to better in this instance or are there pan heads that are just as good as ball heads?
> There is a really right stuff tripod on ebay used and it's up to $1200 and something and while im sure its a good tripod I could not justify spending that amount (unless I happen to stumble across a LARGE amount of money) but I also wonder how that stacks up to lets say a $300 tripod. Are you mainly paying for a "brand name"?
> Also, Are carbon fiber tripods more sturdy than the magnesium tripods or are they just lighter?
> Thanks for all the reply's everyone. It has given me a lot to look up and consider. You all seem to have crazy nice tripods.


There have been many people that have said they can't justify spending the kind of money a RRS or Gitzo tripod, only to spend that and more when theirs failed dropping their body and lens to the ground.  It sucks buying a new body, lens and tripod. 

Is the RRS that good?  Not just yes, but #&!! yes.  I don't own their legs but I do own the BH55 head.  It costs as much as what some people spend on a tripod and head.  But I can put an 11 1/2 pound 400 f2.8 on with a 2 1/2 pound body attached, lock it in and not get 1mm of creep in the head.  Most consumer grade ball heads will creep with a fraction of that weight on them.   It as does all my gear, uses arca swiss QR plates.  They are the most versitile, safest plates on the market. 

FYI if anyone is interested in a BH55 KEH has a used one at an exceptional price.  That is what I paid for mine new years ago.


----------



## purpleorbes (Feb 9, 2017)

Don't get me wrong. If I had enough to afford it I probably would get it but as it is now I'm struggling to get a $50-$100 tripod. If I was a professional photographer I would try to have the best equipment but as it is now I have a D5300 and one lens and no tripod lol.  I didn't even know tripods got that expensive until I seen it on eBay yesterday and then wondered if that's going for $1200 used on ebay then how much is a new one? I looked it up new it is $1600 and the head it came with was another $400.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 9, 2017)

purpleorbes said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong. If I had enough to afford it I probably would get it but as it is now I'm struggling to get a $50-$100 tripod. If I was a professional photographer I would try to have the best equipment but as it is now I have a D5300 and one lens and no tripod lol.  I didn't even know tripods got that expensive until I seen it on eBay yesterday and then wondered if that's going for $1200 used on ebay then how much is a new one? I looked it up new it is $1600 and the head it came with was another $400.



Tripods VARY in what they can do well, and what they can NOT do well! The issues are several, beginning with, "What is the intended use for the tripod?" followed by, "How sturdy does it need to be?", and "How heavy can it be?", and "How much money can be spent on it?", and "How perfect does it need to be, for my uses?"

The smaller, lighter, cheaper Sliks and Velbons and Manfrotto 'pods designed to be carried collapsed, and set up and a few images snapped off...those tripods will likely have head creep with heavier lenses; be prone to vibration from wind or vehicles or hand-releasing of the shutter; these trypes of tripods usually demand a self-timer release of the camera, or a wireless remote releasing of the shutter, and often will MOVE in-between shots in focus stacks, etc. Buuuuuuut...for single-frame shots, done with the self timer or a remote release, or when used just to support the camera and slow down the photographer for better framing--there is nothing at all wrong with a $49 cheap tripod! Are these more hassle than a medium-weight Manfrotto with a $500 head? YES! But then again...they can do "some tripod things" pretty well.

I've owned some old, rickety, junky tripods, made in the 1940's, 50's, and 60's. I have had some truly ATROCIOUS tripods...but if used properly (self-timer, cable release, remote shutter release), maybe even mirror-up or mirror pre-release, even a crappy tripod CAN make some tripod-type shots, like say 2-second shots at twilight. You might not get every,single frame in good stability, but it will be better than no tripod.

Not every tripod needs to be able to support an 11-pound 400/2.8 lens, and to offer no head creep after tightening; head creep/wobble is probably THE biggest PITA with cheap setups, but one can live with it, and suffer through using low-level support gear. *It is a big hassle* to have to frame up "high" and then let the head "sag"...but one can adapt. But then again, there are times when the tripod's main function is to hold the camera for a handful of quick shots at like 1/4 second, or to just "hold the camera up" or "hold it low to the ground", and in those situations, any tripod is better than none.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 9, 2017)

I use manfrotto tripods, heads, and monopod. Heavy,  but very stable and supports a lot of weight.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 9, 2017)

Manfrotto 3-Section Aluminum Tripod Kit with Ball Head and Quick 90° Lateral Column, 190XPRO Series Manfrotto 3-Section Aluminum Tripod Kit with Ball Head and Quick 90° Lateral Column, 190XPRO Series: Amazon.ca: Camera & Photo

339$ canadian

Its been mentioned a bunch I think. 

If you dont have a real need for a tripod dont bother getting one at all yet. Buy glass first! 

I like my tripod but have barely any use for it, my style lends to mobility and a tripod doesnt add that much to my kit. 

Attaching the camera to pod and then putting the tripod over your shoulder to walk around is super cool; Im just getting over that terrified feeling of having the camera out of my hands! Haha really scary stuff!


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 9, 2017)

Destin said:


> Are you sure the vanguard head is a combo head?


Yeah, you're totally right. It's removable. It's probably more accurate to described it as "bundled". It's more obvious that the legs and head are separate things with other brands. And on that point, the ball head that came with the Vanguard was pretty decent.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 9, 2017)

purpleorbes said:


> What is the main difference between the 3 way pan head and ball head?


There's a lot of personal preference in this. Some people will say "(this or that) is absolutely the better option". I think it's more like, "for _my_ style of photography, I like (this or that) better because I do (this or that)."

Whenever I'm setting up on uneven ground (could be outdoors, or even indoors but I have to deal with a step or other obstacle), I prefer the ball head. Or stated another way, if the legs are set to different lengths or spread unevenly, I'm probably going to prefer a ball head. For me it's faster to set up that shot.

But that's until I need to do any video work, or setting up a panoramic shot. For how *I* do things, I'll get the tripod and head leveled in those cases, and then pivot on the "yaw" axis by loosening that control only, leaving the others tightened. There are "better" ball heads that allow for precise adjustments on the yaw axis (only), keeping the others constant. Many lower-end ball heads don't hold things on an even plane for video or pano shots.

I also prefer a 3-way when setting up a macro shot. A head that I *don't* have but would probably want for macro is the Manfrotto JR 410 which has geared adjustment knobs for each of the 3 axes.

Ball heads are fast. 3-ways better support working with one axis at a time.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 9, 2017)

I agree. I absolutely hate ball heads, and strongly prefer gear heads - which are kind of the polar opposite in every way. But certainly a lot of people prefer the flexibility and intuitiveness of a ball head. I just personally don't.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 9, 2017)

Here's the smallest,lightest, thinnest tripod I have ever owned...I am giving it and the camera away to a former TPF member this week, just snapped these pics with my el-cheapo Android phone. YES--it is a genuine, offically offered Canon tripod. And it supports this magnificent CoolPix 4100. One use  I have found for this foldable mini-tripiod is *as a speedlight holde*r for remote triggering of a hidden light! Thread on a cold shoe and slap a trigger on the flash, and BOOM! ot with speedlights that have the built-in slave, no need for a trigger! Instant way to prop up a flash so it will tend to not fall over! This came out wayyyy before the camera makers started offering those "flash stand" dealios.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 9, 2017)

I guess I didn't count my little tripod for my small travel camera.


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2017)

I've been thinking about some low and high angle shots/time lapse/video I could make during my 5395 mile, 136 hour big loop train trip in May. (Includes driving mi/hrs to get to/from Galesburg train station)
So next week I'm probably going to get a $31 JOBY GorillaPod SLR Zoom.
I can use the JOBY as a video shoulder rig too.

The train trip:
Galesburg, IL - Kansas City, MO - Newton, KS - La Junta, CO - Albuquerque, NM - Los Angeles, CA - Tucson, AZ - El Paso, TX - San Antonio, TX - Ft. Worth/Dallas, TX - Texarkana, TX - Little Rock, AR - Poplar Bluff, MO - St. Louis, MO - Chicago, IL - Galesburg, IL.


----------



## unpopular (Feb 9, 2017)

The largest tripod I ever used was a Majestic. Not sure what the legs were, but the head was 1901 and with a 6x7" base.

Easily it alone weighed more than my very heavy Manfrotto setup. But is the only tripod I used that truly supports a 4x5 Graflex RB.

MAJESTIC HEAVY DUTY 1200 GEARHEAD TRIPOD HEAD W/6X7 PLATFORM FOR VIEW CAMERAS.  | eBay

Carried it all over the Maine woods, in 2' deep snow. After that, I figured the RB is better hand held anyway. If you're going to have all the inconvenience of a huge rolling shutter, you might as well take advantage of it.


----------



## matrosov (Feb 10, 2017)

I just got a "used" Mefoto backpacker from ebay in brand new condition for $100.  It's in bright pinkish purple so my daughter loves it. It is pretty solidly built comparing to my 20 dollar target tripod I have. Nice extension and very portable when folded. Roberts Camera was the seller.


----------



## John_Olexa (Feb 15, 2017)

I use a Sunpak 7000 TM. Not the best, but works for me. I use it to shoot weather, mostly lightning. It's light enough that if I have to bail, it's easy to carry, but still sturdy enough to work fine with a cable release.


----------



## mcap1972 (Feb 16, 2017)

I love the old fashion wooden ones.


----------



## purpleorbes (Apr 18, 2017)

I ended up getting the Amazon.com : Dolica AX620B100 62-Inch Proline Tripod and Ball Head : Camera & Photo
I  know its not the best or expensive but its great so far for a beginner like me.


----------



## Contarama (Apr 18, 2017)

purpleorbes said:


> I ended up getting the Amazon.com : Dolica AX620B100 62-Inch Proline Tripod and Ball Head : Camera & Photo
> I  know its not the best or expensive but its great so far for a beginner like me.


----------



## Contarama (Apr 18, 2017)

To late to reply to TS but I use an ancient Star D and love it and it was cheap.  Look them up on the bay they are cool.


----------

